# Nualgi



## alanchown (9 Apr 2016)

I have just got a delivery of Nualgi Freshwater. Had to pay another £11 for VAT and customs handling charge which was a tad unexpected.

I have no great expectations for this stuff, but all the review on the web and YouTube have been positive so nothing ventured, nothing gained- *so I'll post on here my findings*- if any.

I don't have a massive algae issue- get a bit of Black Hair Algae on my foreground plants. I have had BBA Algae but bleached all my wood a few weeks back-so that's gone for the time being. Get a bit of algae on the glass- but it does receive a bit of sun during the day.

My Aquarium is 100x40x45 so around 170L taking into account substrate.
I have JBL Proscape soil as a substrate. Lights are 2 x 39W T5 for 7 hrs and 2 x 39W T5 foe 2 hrs in the middle of the cycle. I have injected CO2. Aquamanta 300 (1100L/per hour) plus a Hydor Nano circulation pump.

Plants are mainly Amazon Swords, and Crypts. Trying some Dwarf Hairgrass 'mini' and some Echinodorus Tennulus.

I dose Aquarium Plant Foods DIY EI as per instructions and 5 ml of excel- moving to TNC carbon when that runs out.

My tank Parameters  at the end of the week prior to 50% water change are:-

Nitrate-15
Nitrite 0
GH 14
KH 6
CO2 25ppm.

Alan


----------



## alanchown (11 Apr 2016)

I have put my first weekly dose in- nothing miraculous has happened! Fish and plants still alive.


----------



## alanchown (12 Apr 2016)

I'm still on my first weekly dose, and 2 days in. Nothing obvious changed with Algae, but my water does seem remarkably clear. I may be imagining it, I also use Purigen, but it seems clearer than ever.

Alan


----------



## alanchown (17 Apr 2016)

2nd week, 2nd dose, no noticeable difference to anything.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Apr 2016)

Hi Alan...we'd love to see some pics


----------



## alanchown (18 Apr 2016)

Not sure I'm that brave! My aquascaping skills are zero!
I'm not sure my test of Nulagi is 100% fair- a week or 2 before the start I pulled all my plants out, didn't intend to- just went that way. Wanted to thin the stem plants out- ended up chucking most of them as I think they stop the light getting to my foreground plants. My Amazons had grown huge, but the bases were full of stumps of old leaves- so out they came and tidied up. My Amazons seem to have taken a bit of a hit- which is not surprising as they have been stressed somewhat- as a result I do seem to have a bit of an outbreak of what I think is staghorn algae- a black fibrous algae on my spray bar (now cleaned off) and Amazon leaves. I replaced my stem plants with Crypt Balansae which seems to be doing well. The micro hairgrass, not so well, have had trouble rooting it in JBL soil- think the Corydoras uproot it-very little root on it as culture pot.
I'll post a pic when the lights come on.


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Apr 2016)

Sounds like you've had a tough time of it, but we've all been there too


----------



## alanchown (18 Apr 2016)

Think this should work 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			



https://flic.kr/p/GhzhET. Maybe not- I have posted a link.


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Apr 2016)

Looks great...your scaping skills are far from zero


----------



## alanchown (23 Apr 2016)

End of second week, 3rd dose in after todays water change.

I definitely have less, in fact possibly no green algae on the glass. It catches a bit of sun during the day, so susceptible to a bit of algae on the glass. There has been little, if no impact on any of the black hairy algae I have (not BBA). IN the last week my Crypt. Balansae have really taken off- must have grown at least an inch in the last week if not considerably more. This is probably due to them becoming acclimatized-I planted them a month ago.


----------



## alanchown (9 May 2016)

4 or 5 weeks in- no apparent changes. I have no green algae, all bar a tiny bit on my glass, which does get direct sun. Much less than before, My black furry algae is as bad as ever and am now waiting a delivery of 3% Hydrogen Peroxide!


----------

